# John Deere Snowblower



## jwehnau (Apr 17, 2009)

I just picked up a John Deere 1032 Snowblower. I have searched and can not find what engine is on it. I need to get a carb rebuild kit.

Jerry:4-dontkno


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi & welcome to TSF :wave:

Try the John Deere search page here.

over 400 hits! Spell it as snow blower (2 words) not snowblower (1 word)

If that does not help - use the link at the top right of the page and send them a query email...

Regards
Donald


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

I think it was a Tecumseh (HM100) engine, although not 100% sure. I think it also depends on the year.


----------

